# Note to self.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Rember some of the things that you did or did not do on hunting trips and not have other options. My list is just starting: When buying freeze fried food for weight restricted trips and getting different brands don't end up with all the same flavor, Mac and cheese chilli. They all taste about the same! Any one got other items?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mac and cheese chili for the entire hunt....Remember extra T.P.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Now why they call the sleeping bag the fart filter. Also I was alone and there was no one to share them with.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Went up north for a grouse hunting trip with 2 friends and packed my sweet Remington model 1100 in 20-gauge. Got an early start and when we got to the hunting site, found I had packed only 12-gauge shells. Dang! Off to town for the right ammo. Kinda spoiled the early start.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

went out one early spring morning for turkey hunting with my compound bow.

got to my spot an hour before sun up,grabbed my pack that had my blind and all gear in it.walked a little over a mile in to where i was going to hunt

got the blind all set up,decoys out,started to get my bow ready only to find out that i left my release at home.

sat there all day calling birds and watching them come into range,only to let them walk away because i cant hit the broad side of a barn with my wheelie bow when shooting a 3 finger release.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like "Buzzaards luck". Good to see you back ! !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Sounds like "Buzzaards luck". Good to see you back ! !


thanks Don, life has taken a couple of turns this year.some good some not so good.but making the best out of it.

its good to be back,sure missed this site and all of you folks on here.

yup buzzards luck alright,if it werent for bad luck i wouldnt have any luck at all lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here, Sneaky. Good to hear from you again!


----------

